# CAMpRA…slow but steady progress



## barge1914 (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s an uphill struggle but since starting in July last year CAMpRA has brought 87 new certified Aires and service points into being. With those in the pipeline we are on target for 100 in our first year. Can I express thanks to those on here who have joined and given their support.

 Hopefully a corner has turned with more Councils taking a more positive approach to Mohos, government is now aware of us, and National organisations such as the British Parking Association and NCC are being supportive and discussions are taking place in some large heritage organisations and other bodies which  for the moment must remain under wraps but which hopefully will in due course bear fruit.

There’s still a lot to do. Some Councils sadly are still going in the wrong direction, but Rome wasn’t won in a day.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Well done. I know many of you are doing a lot of work but some, like myself have done a bit. I keep writing to the NT.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 18, 2021)

That certainly is good news. Well done to everyone campaigning.


----------



## Sky (Jun 18, 2021)

Keep up the good work - you're doing a great job.


----------



## number14 (Jun 18, 2021)

Mrs number14 has been lobbying for the cause here in s Wales but it's proving hard work. With some exceptions, Wales in general is fairly negative with Pembrokeshire being top of that list. 
I  could say more but would risk invoking the forbidden 'p' word.


----------



## alcam (Jun 18, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> It’s an uphill struggle but since starting in July last year CAMpRA has brought 87 new certified Aires and service points into being. With those in the pipeline we are on target for 100 in our first year. Can I express thanks to those on here who have joined and given their support.
> 
> Hopefully a corner has turned with more Councils taking a more positive approach to Mohos, government is now aware of us, and National organisations such as the British Parking Association and NCC are being supportive and discussions are taking place in some large heritage organisations and other bodies which  for the moment must remain under wraps but which hopefully will in due course bear fruit.
> 
> There’s still a lot to do. Some Councils sadly are still going in the wrong direction, but Rome wasn’t won in a day.


Lots of us have huffed and puffed about lack of Aires , probably on other forums too . You seem to have got it right
Think 100 in first year is very impressive 
Onwards and upwards


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes well done Campra and well done to you Barge.
I hope this leads to some joined up thinking from our respective governments.
Its time to take the power that some local councils use against us away from them. This issue should be a National issue, with National policies. But in the meantime let’s just wish campra and all who work so hard for this cause all the best for the future.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 18, 2021)

This has just been posted by CAMpRA 

I know  the National Trust have been approached by members about staying in their car parks overnight so I thought people may be interested to know that they are running a pilot scheme in the Aira Force (Lake District) carpark.  It is £10 per night. At the moment there is no subsidy for members but I was informed by the really helpful staff that they are considering doing so. We were welcomed and they are keen for the scheme to carry on if it proves popular and is not abused. 
The toilets are available overnight.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 18, 2021)

jeanette said:


> This has just been posted by CAMpRA
> 
> I know  the National Trust have been approached by members about staying in their car parks overnight so I thought people may be interested to know that they are running a pilot scheme in the Aira Force (Lake District) carpark.  It is £10 per night. At the moment there is no subsidy for members but I was informed by the really helpful staff that they are considering doing so. We were welcomed and they are keen for the scheme to carry on if it proves popular and is not abused.
> The toilets are available overnight.View attachment 99032


This is exactly what’s required, large organisations with lots of carparks remaining empty at night being used for ours and their mutual benefit. We don’t need aires, what we need is forward positive pragmatic thinking, not what we have witnessed to often. Hopefully others will follow suit and we will get some momentum. Chemical waste and grey water would be good, but that’s not always what we need. What’s required most of the time is really simple. A physical place to park up in what currently are empty overnight carparks.
Well done national Trust, and we’ll done campra.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 18, 2021)

Fisherman that’s exactly what we want and need because it’s a win win situation really they are getting money for what would be an empty car park and we are getting an overnight stop (or at most a couple of nights) and the bonus is there’s toilets there as well I did post this in the good news thread the same time as this one was posted but for some reason it’s gone!!


----------



## Wully (Jun 19, 2021)

I like this guy so honest in his videos


----------



## jeanette (Jun 19, 2021)

Wully I’ve watched this video before and he’s really honest as you say


----------



## caledonia (Jun 19, 2021)

jeanette said:


> Wully I’ve watched this video before and he’s really honest as you say


Cameron Mcneish is a living legend.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jun 22, 2021)

Well done [B]barge1914[/B]*.*  I shall start campaigning myself shortly but in order not to duplicate effort and indeed to take advantage of those already done, how can one find out where the existing ones are?

Yours Harry


----------



## witzend (Jun 23, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> how can one find out where the existing ones are?   Yours Harry


Good question as would be good to support them in their first year Perhaps Campra could put a list on their web site with Cords an some pictures


----------



## Scotia (Jun 23, 2021)

Speaking to a lady on Orkney she will be getting in touch. She has a 5 acre croft with spectacular views, keen on opening up to motorhomes.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2021)

Wifes aunt just sold her farm in the Sperrins for peanuts, I missed out again.


----------



## Harryw (Jun 23, 2021)

witzend said:


> Good question as would be good to support them in their first year Perhaps Campra could put a list on their web site with Cords an some pictures


I think, but am not sure, they are being added to the ‘search for sites’ website.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jun 23, 2021)

It would be good to support them at any time, Witzend and how does one find things on the "search for sites" websites Harryw

Yours H


----------



## Harryw (Jun 24, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> It would be good to support them at any time, Witzend and how does one find things on the "search for sites" websites Harryw
> 
> Yours H


I have the App and they don’t appear on there yet, which is disappointing considering it’s paid for, but you can filter on the Web version to see them. Currently there’s 14 showing.


			Advanced Search


----------



## witzend (Jun 24, 2021)

Just found that they are associated with  £36.75 membership fee 


			https://themotorcaravannersclub.co.uk/aires_in_the_uk.php


----------



## Harrytherid (Jun 25, 2021)

That seems far too much, *witzend*, especially if we all help out which I am aiming to do as it benefits all of us, or should do.  Mind you, from that link you kindly gave, it looks, as though it is supposed to replace the Caravan and Motorhome Club which in view of the CMC attitude to off grid parking would not be a bad thing if, of course, it is recognised by other organisations. You know I once phoned to ask if I could spend a night at Baltic Wharf well off season but it was full up so I went anyway hoping for a fill and dump.  They refused me the fill and dump stating that it was not the clubs policy to encourage off grid parking,  see the anomaly there? but the guy did tell me of a half decent spot to spend the night a short distance away.  In the morning I filled up at a marina bollard, kind boat owner.  The dump could wait as travelling with three cassettes I had capacity to spare.  
Yours Harry.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 25, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> That seems far too much, *witzend*, especially if we all help out which I am aiming to do as it benefits all of us, or should do.  Mind you, from that link you kindly gave, it looks, as though it is supposed to replace the Caravan and Motorhome Club which in view of the CMC attitude to off grid parking would not be a bad thing if, of course, it is recognised by other organisations. You know I once phoned to ask if I could spend a night at Baltic Wharf well off season but it was full up so I went anyway hoping for a fill and dump.  They refused me the fill and dump stating that it was not the clubs policy to encourage off grid parking,  see the anomaly there? but the guy did tell me of a half decent spot to spend the night a short distance away.  In the morning I filled up at a marina bollard, kind boat owner.  The dump could wait as travelling with three cassettes I had capacity to spare.
> Yours Harry.



I utterly despise them. 
I blame them for much of the problems we are now facing.
They are happy to take £54 from members annually who own mohos, and then ignore their needs. Yes they changed their name, it’s only a shame they never changed their money grabbing attitude as well. I am not completely admonishing the C&CC, but at least in certain sites they make provision for us, and I have heard they also done so on an ad hoc basis on other sites. 
The C&MC have some good sites and we use them, but I have no time for this organisation whatsoever.


----------



## Drover (Jun 25, 2021)

CAMC.... not for me , I am cancelling membership... just a shame it only got renewed 2 months ago......
Last week in Norfolk I got told by the Kamp Commandant 
" you cant fill with water from there , that is for caravans only"
"That is not water for motorhomes "
Did he want me to use the river?....
I got reported like a little child,


----------



## The laird (Jun 25, 2021)

Drover said:


> CAMC.... not for me , I am cancelling membership... just a shame it only got renewed 2 months ago......
> Last week in Norfolk I got told by the Kamp Commandant
> " you cant fill with water from there , that is for caravans only"
> "That is not water for motorhomes "
> ...


name and shame the twat ,have you reported this matter to H Q?


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 26, 2021)

witzend said:


> Just found that they are associated with  £36.75 membership fee
> 
> 
> https://themotorcaravannersclub.co.uk/aires_in_the_uk.php


On www.campra.org.uk you will find that we are associated with other groups in other ways.  The Motorcaravanners club MCC is one of the two organisations who award exemption certificates for aires we find.  The other is Motorhome Fun.  Both organisations allow non members to use the exempted sites they certify.  No membership is necessary.  Search for sites put all new aires on their platforms.  If they are not appearing on the app you need to update the app.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 26, 2021)

CAMpRA have so much going on with new Aires at the moment so things will take a little longer to be published, be patient, the whole team are doing a great job.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes Drover,  I am with you in the cancellation game and, like you, am irritated that I have only recently renewed my membership. I have cancelled my direct debit for next year.  As I no longer go abroad (European immaturity, spiteful French and obstructive Germans), the ferry reductions that membership conferred are no longer relevant so unimportant but insurance reductions still are. Maybe the new membership will confer that advantage.  Time will tell.  Yours Harry. 
How does one Quote a previous entry, I have tried numerous ways and failed miserably, please


----------



## Harryw (Jun 26, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Yes Drover,  I am with you in the cancellation game and, like you, am irritated that I have only recently renewed my membership. I have cancelled my direct debit for next year.  As I no longer go abroad (European immaturity, spiteful French and obstructive Germans), the ferry reductions that membership conferred are no longer relevant so unimportant but insurance reductions still are. Maybe the new membership will confer that advantage.  Time will tell.  Yours Harry.
> How does one Quote a previous entry, I have tried numerous ways and failed miserably, please


First click +quote then <-reply all found within the post window you are quoting…..


----------



## Harryw (Jun 26, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> On www.campra.org.uk you will find that we are associated with other groups in other ways.  The Motorcaravanners club MCC is one of the two organisations who award exemption certificates for aires we find.  The other is Motorhome Fun.  Both organisations allow non members to use the exempted sites they certify.  No membership is necessary.  Search for sites put all new aires on their platforms.  If they are not appearing on the app you need to update the app.


Have to disagree with you Re the PAID for App, there is no filter in advance search for Campra Aires within the App, but there is within the FREE website. 
See screen shot below of the website filters happy to be corrected for the App settings and yes it is updated regularly.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 26, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> .
> How does one Quote a previous entry, I have tried numerous ways and failed miserably, please



To quote a single post, just click reply immediately underneath it.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jun 26, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> To quote a single post, just click reply immediately underneath it.


That seems to work thanks st3v3  but Drovers version just had me confused , I have reached that kind of age, but thanks for bothering to reply.
Regards,  Harry


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 27, 2021)

Two friends who have worked for the CMC (as it is now called) for over 15 years tell me that the club is having trouble recruiting wardens this year.
The club has been affected by the general shortage of workers in the hospitality sector this year.
Probably means that some of the wardens will be even worse calibre (i.e. no customer-facing skills) than in previous years?

I'm also reliably informed that a lot of new wardens start work with the club, then quit almost immediately, leaving big gaps in staffing and ergo causing problems all round. The fact that this is an increasing occurrence is quite telling. Not sure what it tells of, but certainly indicates that all is not working as it should within that particular organisation.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 27, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Two friends who have worked for the CMC (as it is now called) for over 15 years tell me that the club is having trouble recruiting wardens this year.
> The club has been affected by the general shortage of workers in the hospitality sector this year.
> Probably means that some of the wardens will be even worse calibre (i.e. no customer-facing skills) than in previous years?
> 
> I'm also reliably informed that a lot of new wardens start work with the club, then quit almost immediately, leaving big gaps in staffing and ergo causing problems all round. The fact that this is an increasing occurrence is quite telling. Not sure what it tells of, but certainly indicates that all is not working as it should within that particular organisation.



They are stuck in the past, with outdated attitudes towards everything.
What they did to us last year denying us access to the showers at their Culloden  site was diabolical.
The C&CC refunded 3 months membership due to Covid, did this lot, no chance.
They still see us as the noisy neighbours that they have to be nice to because we give them so much of our money. Soon mohos will outnumber caravans, in some sites they already do. They are sleepwalking whilst dreaming of the past when caravans where the mainstay, at best now it’s 50/50.
Its us and them, and that stems from not just some of their members from both sides, it’s endemic within how they operate and treat us. To say that they don’t condone wild camping is an utter disgrace. Thats Like saying they condone cyclists for cycling, or children playing football, nothing to condone.
Their monthly magazine is full of self indulgent nonsense, and full of self praise.
I simply skirt through it only reading anything I think might be useful.
The C&CC magazine is far better.


----------



## Drover (Jun 27, 2021)

This is the site where we got told not for motorhomes 
Told to use service point that is clearly marked on the map. Sally pointed out there was only a waste point and we only wanted water..
Clearly it was not marked as a motorhome service point... on asking where he pointed to a waste point and flipped his lid.
Just got email from them but not opened it yet.... no time I'm off to the pub.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 27, 2021)

I am getting regular feedback from my friends about C&MC this year.

I gather the club is appointing some new wardens who are completely unsuitable for the job, much like the sound of the guy Drover has described above  - maybe they are doing so out of desperation, i.e. anybody who's willing to take the job on, otherwise the site(s) would have to close down entirely due to lack of staff?


----------



## number14 (Jun 27, 2021)

C&MC try to make you register your 'unit' for ease of booking or some such reason. They provide a long drop-down list of brands and models to choose from. If your 'unit' does not appear they request that you email them with a description for approval. Well, my van is a Wildax, a well established brand, a NCC approved professional conversion, and it's not on the list. 
Perhaps it's because Wildax tend to equip their conversions for off-grid use. Can't be having that, can we? 
Cynic, moi?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 27, 2021)

Cross check with this thread @number14 - this forum doesn't discriminate on type of van etc., but this can be a problem in the real world for some wildcampers.

Anti Commercial Vans


----------



## number14 (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes marie. I've been following that thread also and perhaps my post should have been placed there. 
I hope my comment has not been misunderstood. It was meant to be sarcastic regarding the discriminatory practice of the C&MC and I fully sympathise with the unfortunate experiences of the OP in the other thread.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 27, 2021)

number14 said:


> Yes marie. I've been following that thread also and perhaps my post should have been placed there.
> I hope my comment has not been misunderstood. It was meant to be sarcastic regarding the discriminatory practice of the C&MC and I fully sympathise with the unfortunate experiences of the OP in the other thread.



No, your comment was not misunderstood and I concur about discriminatory practices   

There are a few longer term wardens working for the C&MC who believe the business has lost the plot on several levels, and not just with their customers.


----------



## witzend (Jun 27, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Mind you, from that link you kindly gave, it looks, as though it is supposed to replace the Caravan and Motorhome Club which in view of the CMC attitude to off grid parking would not be a bad thing if,


I think its another organisation setting up to advertise the Campra aires they don't appear to have much else to offer but if campra are successful they will have some to offer their members


----------



## GMJ (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm guessing like any other organisation, there may be good and bad. Our of the 2 big clubs, we use the C&MC easily the most and we have never had any issues: staff are always helpful polite and friendly. 

We stayed at a non club site in Malmesbury on Saturday night and will never do that again. Pleasant owner but the place was run amuck with kids and dogs running all over the pace including through your designated area (no pitch marked out). Also excessive noise from 7.00am! Plus the site didn't have enough EHU outlets so the owner ran 40-50m cables all over the place to feed vans! 

We normally stop at the C&MC site in nearby Cirencester and so wished we had done so again.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I'm guessing like any other organisation, there may be good and bad. Our of the 2 big clubs, we use the C&MC easily the most and we have never had any issues: staff are always helpful polite and friendly.
> 
> We stayed at a non club site in Malmesbury on Saturday night and will never do that again. Pleasant owner but the place was run amuck with kids and dogs running all over the pace including through your designated area (no pitch marked out). Also excessive noise from 7.00am! Plus the site didn't have enough EHU outlets so the owner ran 40-50m cables all over the place to feed vans!
> 
> We normally stop at the C&MC site in nearby Cirencester and so wished we had done so again.


Sorry but this has nothing to do with the sites or the staff. It’s an organisation that have  “members”who own mohos and give them millions and enjoy wild camping. Not only do they do nothing for them, they don’t condone what we enjoy doing. I know members who were turned away from full sites and refused access to empty their cassettes and get fresh water. Also I have been to some excellent private sites.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 28, 2021)

Can only speak from experience of the sites and dealings with HO. No issues with either club. Have also stayed on many excellent private sites too.


----------



## Bigkat007 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> This is exactly what’s required, large organisations with lots of carparks remaining empty at night being used for ours and their mutual benefit. We don’t need aires, what we need is forward positive pragmatic thinking, not what we have witnessed to often. Hopefully others will follow suit and we will get some momentum. Chemical waste and grey water would be good, but that’s not always what we need. What’s required most of the time is really simple. A physical place to park up in what currently are empty overnight carparks.
> Well done national Trust, and we’ll done campra.


Totally agree apart from the bit where you say we don’t need aires. Both would be splendid.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes but that


GMJ said:


> Can only speak from experience of the sites and dealings with HO. No issues with either club. Have also stayed on many excellent private sites too.


Yes I agree, but that’s not what was being discussed.
They don’t condone wild camping.


----------



## zen (Jun 28, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> It’s an uphill struggle but since starting in July last year CAMpRA has brought 87 new certified Aires and service points into being. With those in the pipeline we are on target for 100 in our first year. Can I express thanks to those on here who have joined and given their support.
> 
> Hopefully a corner has turned with more Councils taking a more positive approach to Mohos, government is now aware of us, and National organisations such as the British Parking Association and NCC are being supportive and discussions are taking place in some large heritage organisations and other bodies which  for the moment must remain under wraps but which hopefully will in due course bear fruit.
> 
> There’s still a lot to do. Some Councils sadly are still going in the wrong direction, but Rome wasn’t won in a day.


Doing a great job!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Yes but that
> 
> Yes I agree, but that’s not what was being discussed.
> They don’t condone wild camping.



Sorry but as the C&MC was being discussed in numerous posts on this thread I thought I'd chip in.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

h


GMJ said:


> Sorry but as the C&MC was being discussed in numerous posts on this thread I thought I'd chip in.


GMG nothing to apologise for.
The C&MC have good campsites, friendly staff, and I have never had a problem when trying to contact them. I reckon most would agree with that.
But they are anti wild camping, they reckon we should only go to camp sites, preferably theirs.


----------



## witzend (Jun 28, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Sorry but as the C&MC was being discussed in numerous posts on this thread I thought I'd chip in.


When it went to CMC it went off topic the link I posted was to the 
Motorcaravanners club a club linked with Camra and was I persume mistaken for CMC


----------



## kwismason (Jun 29, 2021)

Have Wales made similar efforts to attract the mobile£?


----------



## number14 (Jun 29, 2021)

kwismason said:


> Have Wales made similar efforts to attract the mobile£?


Au contraire. Please see my post #5. Powys are generally moho friendly, up to a point, and some efforts are being made around Snowdonia, but only as a reaction to last summer's invasion.


----------



## mikeg40 (Jul 1, 2021)

I have campaigned with camPra since the start and it is an uphill battle, certainly in Scotland. I worry also that despite the tremendous work the members have done and are still doing, it is only one aspect of the problems that motorhomers face from height barriers to the ancient laws that affect us. other than the new motorhome consumer association there seems to be no lobby group or 'go to' group to look after our interests. with over 400,000 motorhomes in the UK you would think we would have more influence


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 1, 2021)

The Motor Caravanners' Club have been going since 1960 and don't operate like the big two clubs. They seem to work mainly on area by area rallies where it is possible to pretty much move from one rally to the next throughout the country throughout the year. The downside is it removes a lot of the sponsoneity.  With sub groups like the bikers group i am a member of which has worked out well for me over the past few years. Camping usually between £7 and £14 depending on site and facilities.  eg  Hendra Newquay £12.50inc ehu, Blue Anchor £8 Minehead etc, etc .These prices are only when a rally is on.   Far better than some council car park at £10 overnight and more secure.
Unfortunately England and particularly  Wales are nothing like as accommodating as Scotland so especially now a different way of doing things has had to be found. The membership fee has been well worth it for me.


----------

